# Fun muzzleloader hunts?



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

I love hunting with my muzzleloader, but drew a rifle tag this year. As I'm sitting home today wishing I were in the hills chasing deer, I started wondering what other fun muzzleloader hunts there are in the states surrounding Utah that others may have done?

I grew up in Utah and love chasing deer and elk with a smokepole, but I'm finally getting to a place in life where I have the means and time to start putting in and hunting a few other states. Does anyone have recommendations on fun hunts they have done or know of?

Deer, elk, antelope, bear, or other? I'm mostly looking for an opportunity to get out and hunt. It's always nice to know there may be a chance at a trophy, but I don't have to kill a monster to have a successful hunt.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Idaho - probably need a different muzzleloader. 

Colorado - Draw , but you'll have to take the scope off. 

Wyoming - None

Nevada - Draw

Arizona - Draw, unless there are left overs

New Mexico - Draw

Bear in Idaho would probably be the cheapest option at the moment. You could use an any weapon hunt as a ML hunt. 

$150 license $41.25 bear tag in reduced units (You'll have a drive really far and hike), $180 in non reduced areas.

Deer and Elk are also on the table in Idaho. 

Trespass fee antelope may be an option in Wyoming.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Oregon has some awesome muzzleloader hunts but you will need to make sure that your gun meets their restrictions. Great whitetail rut hunts in eastern Oregon and AWESOME blacktail hunts in SW Oregon where the chances of getting a book deer are very good.----SS


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! Oregon sounds very intriguing.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I believe Wyoming has some antelope tags that are muzzleloader only. If you look at the units, the muzzleloader units end in "-0" instead of "-6" or "-7."

The office personnel for Wyoming Game and Fish are some of the nicest people and very knowledgable about the hunts. I am sure if you gave them a call, they would give you all the information you could ever need!


----------

